# How to fix the clock if the time is wrong



## 3V Pilot

Just FYI in case, your clock shows the wrong time. In AZ we don't change for Daylight Savings time but my clock did. 

Just press and hold the time shown for about 5 seconds and it will re-sync to local time. 

I've also heard that sometimes a reset is required using the trusted dual-thumb Tesla Salute.


----------



## FRC

The press and hold method has always worked for me when travelling into a different timezone.


----------



## Klaus-rf

Our cars have a clock??


----------



## HughH

Klaus-rf said:


> Our cars have a clock??


It's so small you can hardly see it. I'll never know why so many car manufacturers use such small numbers in order to "inform" the drivers.


----------



## dpjaquith

3V Pilot said:


> Just FYI in case your clock shows the wrong time. In AZ we don't change for Daylight Savings time but my clock did. Just press and hold the time shown for about 5 seconds and it will re-sync to local time. I've also heard that sometimes a reset is required using the trusted dual thumb Tesla Salute.


THANK YOU!
In August I drove East Coast to West Coast to visit family, with the clock updating automatically as I crossed into each new time zone. However, on the return trip the clock would not update automatically. It retained West Coast time all the way back to the East Coast -- despite mutiple manual power-offs (and on again), and three software updates. The owners manual was no help, either. Finally, this entry gave me the answer I needed, and in 5 seconds my clock was 'fixed.' So, a hearty THANK YOU!


----------



## lance.bailey

it really makes your Tesla ownership experience better if you accept the fact that this site is awesome.


----------



## dlorenz786

Went from Eastern to Central Time Zone, and it took a couple of days residing in Central to finally automatically update the time. My X brings up the Calendar connect screen when I press and hold the displayed "time". So, that method does not work for my X.


----------



## FRC

dlorenz786 said:


> Went from Eastern to Central Time Zone, and it took a couple of days residing in Central to finally automatically update the time. My X brings up the Calendar connect screen when I press and hold the displayed "time". So, that method does not work for my X.


My 3 and my Y both update the time appropriately when the displayed time is pressed and held for +/-5 secs.


----------

